
The DNS Camel - dsr_
https://datatracker.ietf.org/meeting/101/materials/slides-101-dnsop-sessa-the-dns-camel-01
======
dsr_
I recommend skipping to slide 12, which concludes the initial feature lists
with:

185 RFCs 2781 pages / 166891 lines 888233 words This is 2 times “The C++
Programming Language” (4th ed) Good words on this are in RFC 8324

